# Implantation spotting .... how long after implantation?



## chocolate

Hi, I had pinchy feelings a few days ago and mild cramps randomly, but today I had some slight blood on wiping, and then had the tiniest amount within cm, and some slightly brown coloured cm from cervix.
Now if I hadnt have looked for it I wouldnt have noticed it as it never made it onto underwear .... probably didnt give it chance lol!

So just wondered if you would usually get an implantation spot the day of implantation or a few days after, as my temp dropped a few days ago when I had the pinchy pains.
Just trying to figure out when to test, was going to wait till next Wednesday as I have the specialist that day, but Im also thinking its better to test early just in case I were to have a chemical. At least that way Id know so I could mention it to the specialist....

PS - chart is in signature :thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Hi chocolate, I'm not sure about IB in relation to temp dip but my guess is that you'd see it after implantation if it's caused by the egg getting comfy in the womb. I've had a really small amount of pinky brown cm today (8dpo) and if my temps stay high and AF stays away will test at 12dpo. Can see why you'd want to test before seeing specialist. Hope it's IB for you and a BFP next week. X


----------



## Dannib247

if it is implantation hun i would wait a week for hcg to show up then just keep testing :) hope you get your bfp hun!! xx


----------



## bky

Hi I had a temp dip 8DPO, IB 11 DPO and got a very faint bfp on 12DPO. Much better bfp on 14 DPO.


----------



## chocolate

Thanks everyone, I tested this am lol and it was negative, but Im not suprised lol! Will test Tuesday at 11 dpo and then the Wednesday before specialist


----------



## susan_1981

I think after implantation it can take about 48 hours before you start releasing the HCG horomone which a pregnancy test would show up. But it can take longer than that. You can have a look on fertility friend at the chart gallery for implantation spotting, some people have negative tests for a while after. Good luck x


----------

